# iFanboys/girls



## CraftyZA (24/10/14)

So how many of you did the queue thing this morning at istore?
Doors opened 6AM. I started queuing at 5h20. Queue was already 30 people long.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (24/10/14)

No ways @CraftyZA 
That is madness - 

- but cool

Hope you enjoy it


----------



## MurderDoll (24/10/14)

Was at Eastgate at 05:20 for mine. 
The networks systems crashed. 
They ended up putting the documents around the phones and will call me when I can go collect it.

I eventually ended up leaving the store empty handed at 08:20

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CraftyZA (24/10/14)

MurderDoll said:


> Was at Eastgate at 05:20 for mine.
> The networks systems crashed.
> They ended up putting the documents around the phones and will call me when I can go collect it.
> 
> I eventually ended up leaving the store empty handed at 08:20


wow that took long. I left iStore at 7h45 phone in hand. What does suck is they forgot the do the sim swop. while I was there I got an LTE enabled sim. installed the sim and nothing. dead. old phone still active. I've done many of these, and it never takes more than 20 minutes. 
What happened was they said they will activate it after I paid. I paid and left and forgot to remind her about the sim. The way i see it, it was any ways not my job to remind them. Sent support ticket to them. I'f it's not on by tonight, I will just insert my old 3g sim into the new phone.


----------



## annemarievdh (24/10/14)

Why was everyone queuing? 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Why was everyone queuing?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (24/10/14)

wo you guys must be iFanatics to be in a queue that early already.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (24/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 13763



Oh I see. Thanks @Rob Fisher 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini


----------



## CraftyZA (24/10/14)

I could upgrade in June already, but opted to wait. Problem is iPhone 5 screen is cracked. and very tiny storage. So upgrade was imperative. 
See, with apple it always works like this:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (24/10/14)

Did you get the 6 or the plus?

How do you like it so far?
Initial thoughts?


----------



## CraftyZA (24/10/14)

Silver said:


> Did you get the 6 or the plus?
> 
> How do you like it so far?
> Initial thoughts?


Well, it looks and feels great. It's VERY light. Their lightest phone yet!
However functionality wise I cannot say. My sim is not activated yet, and we dont have wifi at work. Or we do, but needs all sorts of authorization etc, so i did not bother. So currently it's pretty much the stock standard install. iTunes is installed on my house pc, so cannot sync just yet. Will only really put it though it's paces at home.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Keyaam (24/10/14)

I unfortunately missed the rush but for good reasons.


----------



## Riaz (24/10/14)

iKeyaam said:


> I unfortunately missed the rush but for good reasons.


do share


----------



## Keyaam (24/10/14)

Riaz said:


> do share


My wife went into labour last night and the baby arrived 2 hours later. I was too tired to stand in a queue.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## johan (24/10/14)

iKeyaam said:


> My wife went into labour last night and the baby arrived 2 hours later. I was too tired to stand in a queue.



Congratulations!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (24/10/14)

iKeyaam said:


> My wife went into labour last night and the baby arrived 2 hours later. I was too tired to stand in a queue.


Congratulations

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (24/10/14)

iKeyaam said:


> My wife went into labour last night and the baby arrived 2 hours later. I was too tired to stand in a queue.


Congratulations

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/10/14)

Congrats @iKeyaam 
Wishing you and your wife all the best!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/10/14)

iKeyaam said:


> My wife went into labour last night and the baby arrived 2 hours later. I was too tired to stand in a queue.


Congrats. That is awesome. All the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (24/10/14)

Thanks guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh (24/10/14)

iKeyaam said:


> My wife went into labour last night and the baby arrived 2 hours later. I was too tired to stand in a queue.



Congrats !!!! 


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (25/10/14)

That is epic news!! Much better than a phone!
Enjoy the pj drill

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (25/10/14)

iKeyaam said:


> My wife went into labour last night and the baby arrived 2 hours later. I was too tired to stand in a queue.


Congrats man!

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (25/10/14)

Mubarak bru. 

Girl or boy?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (25/10/14)

Thanks

@Riaz its a boy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (5/11/14)

here is an indepth review on the iphone 6+

enjoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## annemarievdh (5/11/14)

Riaz said:


> here is an indepth review on the iphone 6+
> 
> enjoy




Bwahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## BhavZ (5/11/14)

He speaks the truth lol


----------



## BumbleBee (5/11/14)

Riaz said:


> here is an indepth review on the iphone 6+
> 
> enjoy


----------



## Keyaam (5/11/14)

Watch his other videos!!


----------

